# Pics of your stash



## a man called horse (Oct 28, 2021)

Thought it would be interesting to see how others store their wood.  I use Folgers coffee cans for everything.
Here’s mine, obviously not smoking commercially.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 28, 2021)

This is all Pecan...  one lil batch of hickory in there


----------



## a man called horse (Oct 28, 2021)

I’m impressed. How many people show up when they get a whiff?


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 28, 2021)

Hickory,oak and cherry


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 28, 2021)

Some sort of mixture here. 







Kidding. Pile of hickory outside, but it is dark and pouring rain.


----------



## forktender (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 18, 2021)

I keep my AMPS pellets in large, plastic cereal containers. Have about 8 different kinds. Plus my larger bags for the pellet grill in a big, plastic Xmas tree box.


----------

